# indian almond leaves?



## wantzz (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm reading up stuff on these leaves but is getting more questions back 

The leaves are supposed to do good releaseing tannins and humis etc but isn't it bad to have decaying stuff in the tank? 

Reason i'm looking is because i see they are good for shrimps...but on the other hand...i tested my water to find it already on the lower end of the ph scale (6.5)...it's a heavily planted cube... would putting in a leave make the water too low in ph?

also...looking at ebay...anyone have experience buying from aboard? (not sure if these r considered agriculatural products that requires customs cleareance? )


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

It doesn't do much to the pH of the water, maybe drops it by 0.1 or something in my experience.

Mind you, I used the leaves mainly to feed the shrimps. The leaf doesn't become mulch or anything, it just slowly gets eaten up by whatever. I like to boil my leaves first to get rid of those tanins, a personal choice because I like clear water. Soaking it prior, I do find that the water turns pretty brown.

I got mine from eBay... I think from Thailand? They're cheap anyways. No clearance.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They tend to promote infusoria growth, which is good for baby fish and baby shrimp too.. as they decay, infusoria and bacteria tend to grow on them. When they get down to veins only, remove and replace.

Almond leaves also have some antibiotic properties, which can be useful in healing some injuries, such as torn fins. But you can use other leaves also, if it's just for shrimp. Oak or maple, most any hardwood leaf is good for this purpose. Just collect them when brown and dry, not green.. so get enough in the autumn to last you a year.

They do turn the water yellow or brown, depending on the tank volume and the size and number of leaves. Boiling first reduces the colour leaching by quite a bit.


----------



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

I use almond leaves in most of my tanks. They are amazing for the fish but they do decay and leave bits around the tank. It looks a bit messy but I don't find that it causes any problems to the water quality. I keep my chocolate gouramis with almond leaves and they love them. Sometimes Menagerie Pet Shop in Toronto carries them, but call first to make sure they have them in.

-L


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you need Almond leaves contact Angelfins they carry them and a good price.
They are in Guelph and they ship.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anyone noticed any real benefits after using IAL? Would the chances of the leaf being dirty/contaminated outweigh the benefits if any?


----------



## Lisasaquariums (Aug 16, 2013)

BBXB said:


> Has anyone noticed any real benefits after using IAL? Would the chances of the leaf being dirty/contaminated outweigh the benefits if any?


Since I've been using them in my chocolate gourami tank, none of my fish have had any fungal or bacterial infections (which they are very susceptible to, and I've had to treat in the past). My Killifish love them too. They hide in them and rest. I always boil the leaves for a few minutes before I add them to the tank, and I've never had a problem.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh yes. And I never even boiled mine. I rinse them off, let them soften, but that's all. And they made a very big difference to some Bettas I had with torn fins, helped heal them quite dramatically. If only the wretched Betta had not jumped from his tank, he was well on his way to growing an entirely new tail, which he ripped off himself, idiot fish.

Shrimp sure seem to appreciate them, and I've never had any problems regarding them.


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Shrimp fever has them all the time!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

To answer the concern of decay of IAL. It shouldn't be a concern unless you over do it. It's more or less like a drift wood, but ofcourse they do decay at a much faster rate. Even then, it still works out for a normal aquarium tank because it takes about 1 month for it to slowly decay. Your normal weekly water changes should address this issue. It's because of the slow decay time and the herbal properties of the IAL that makes this the choice of leaves to add in the aquarium trade ... well in Asian anyway.
There is several things that works almost as well in our own back yards.
Oak leaves has an even slower decay time, it takes a least 2 or even 4 months for it to decay.
Black alder or Red alder cone is another that does a similar job as well. These things does not decompose so you will need to take them out after a while.
However, both of the above don't have the medicinal properties that IAL have. So take note that.
Note that I am talking about the dried form, fresh oak leaves and fresh alder cone is nasty for your tank.
Also, if you over boil it, it takes away most of the properties of the IAL, it's just food/shrimp food.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I just very recently learned that banana leaves are also said to have antibiotic properties, something I'd never heard before, but there's some evidence it might be true. Since banana does not really grow here, other than as a temporary ornamental, perhaps it's just not so well known.

I have not found oak leaves are nasty.. I do boil them, as they are a much harder leaf that does take quite a bit longer to break down. But I don't have any problems with them.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Fishfur said:


> ...I have not found oak leaves are nasty.. I do boil them, as they are a much harder leaf that does take quite a bit longer to break down. But I don't have any problems with them.


Well, the problem I find with fresh oak leaves is that, not only do they leech chlorophyll into my tank, they rot. Not decompose, but rot. You're kind of growing a culture of fungi and decay bacteria in your fish tank. Not something I want my fish to live in.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*Ial*

Betta Breeders Canada also sells them on their store front. They are 35 cents each and ten or so can fit in a brown envelop so you are only paying about $2.50 postage.
I am often in Mississauga so if you are interested just let me know.
Not only are IAL good for softening water, they have a slight anti-bacteria and fungus properties. I often remove them after all ther talon is gone and feed them to my cories and plecos. It's like candy to them.
Give them a try, You will like them.
Catherine


----------

